

Easy Fix For Software Patents Found In US Patent Act - neya
http://yro.slashdot.org/story/12/09/14/1339255/easy-fix-for-software-patents-found-in-us-patent-act?utm_source=slashdot&utm_medium=facebook

======
marssaxman
Reducing the number of patented algorithms does not solve the fundamental
problem, which is that algorithms are patentable. Letting people reserve
pieces of mathematics for their private use is and will always be a disaster.

